# الباب الضيق



## MIKEL MIK (7 يناير 2011)

*الباب الضيق

" أدخلوا من الباب الضيق " ( متى 7 : 13 ) 





+ كلمة الرب لنا اليوم قوله : " أدخلوا من الباب الضيق ، لأنه واسع الباب ، ورحب الطريق ، الذى يؤدى إلى الهلاك . وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه . ما أضيق الباب ، وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة ( الأبدية ) ، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه " ( مت 7 : 13 – 14 ) .



+ والسؤال الآن لك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) ، أيهما تُحب : الدخول من الباب الواسع ؟! أم من الباب الضيق ؟! ، وهل تحب السير فى الطريق الواسع ؟! أو الضيق ؟! .



+ يقول قداسة البابا شنودة – أطال الرب حياته – " الباب الواسع هو لعبة الشيطان ، فى حروبه وحيله للإنسان ، يقول لك : لماذا تعيش هكذا فى أصوام وأسهار وميطانيات ، وقد أغلقت على نفسك ، فى دائرة ضيقة ؟ ولماذا يُضيقها الله عليك ؟ يمكنك السير ، فى طريق رحب ( مريح ) وواسع . يمكن أن تصل بكذبة بيضاء ، ولا تجرح نفسك بصراحة مؤذية ، ويمكنك أن تنجح فى الإمتحان بدون تعب ببرشامة متقنة .

وأن الطريق الواسع سهل ، ويوصل للغرض ، فلماذا تُصر على الدخول من الباب الضيق ؟ ويتفوق عليك من هو أقل منك ؟ ولماذا تُعقد الأمور أمامك ؟ خذ الأمر بسهولة ، فينفرج الكرب " !! .



+ وفى الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة لمن أختاروالسير فى الطريق الواسع ، ومن أختاروا السير فى الطريق الضيق ، فعلى سبيل المثال اختار لوط أرض سدوم ( كجنة مصر ) ، وأختار إبراهيم الصجراء مع الله ، وضاع لوط ( تك 19 ) . فالطريق رحب فى أوله ، ونهايته ضياع ، أما الطريق الضيق ، فهو كرب فى أوله ، ونهايته طيبة ، ومريحة للنفس ، والعبرة دائماً بالنهاية وليس بالبداية ، مهما كانت .



+ ويقول الوحى المقدس :



·      " إنه بضيقات كثيرة ينبغى أن ندخل ملكوت الله " ( أع 14 : 22 ) .

·      " إن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية ، تُنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدياً " ( 2 كو 4 : 17 ) .



+ ومن مظاهر الباب الضيق ما يلى : 



( 1 ) إنكار الذات : " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ، ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " ( مت 16 : 34 ) .



( 2 ) التجرد من المادة والماديات : إن لم يستطع المرء أن يتجرد من كل ماله ( مثل الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا ) ، فعلى الأقل يدفع العشور والبكور ، والنذور ، وأكثر منها بالطبع ، وخاصة للمحتاجين وللكنيسة .



( 3 ) ضبط الجسد ، وقهر الشهوات الكثيرة  : ( 1 يو 2 : 16 ) ، كما قال القديس بولس الرسول : 



·      " أقمع جسدى واستعبده ، حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين ، لا أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً " ( 1 كو 9 : 27 ) .



+ وتأمل تجربة سليمان الفاسدة ( جا 1 ) وأعرف نتيجتها الخطيرة . ولتكن درساً لك .



( 4 ) ضبط اللسان : " ضع يارب حافظاً لفمى ، وباباً حصيناً لشفتى " ( مز 141 : 3 ) .

+ وقد شاهد أحد الأباء الشيوخ ( فى ديره ) راهباً شاباً يتكلم بغير ضابط للسانه ، فقال له مشيراً إلى فمه : " هذه البوابة ألا يوجد لها بواب " ؟! 



+ وسافر قديس مع مجموعة من الرهبان ، فشاهدهم يتكلمون ويثرثرون كثيراً ، فقال لهم : " لماذا تتركون باب بيتكم ( الفم ) مفتوحاً للصوص ( الشياطين ) " .

فتعود أن تحفظ وتصون بابك . 



+ وقد يبدو لك أن الدخول من الباب الضيق ، هو شئ صعب على النفس ، لكن صدقونى صعوبته تتلاشى تماماً حينما نضع أرجلنا على أول الطريق بأصرار وعزيمة ( الجهاد الروحى ) ، وإذا كان نظرنا موجه إلى نهاية الطريق وما فيه من راحة وسعادة أبدية .

وألا يستحق منا خلاص النفس وسعادتها الأبدية ، أن نسلك فى الطريق الضيق ؟! .    ​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي

يستاهل التقييم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2011)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يناير 2011)

*جمال الباب الضيق والمسيرة مع الرب وحمل الصليب انة بيبقي معاة تعزية كبيرة جدا 
بيشل عنا دايما وبيحملنا 

موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يعوضك اخي العزيز كوكو​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي راجعه ليسوع ع مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

